# Battery/ Alt Help (sound system)



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

With all that re-wiring, I'm wondering what's happened to the battery current sensor. I suspect the BCM is raising the charging voltage to see a certain charging current. But if that sensor's been bypassed, then the BCM will raise it to maximum.


----------



## clemson27 (Oct 20, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> With all that re-wiring, I'm wondering what's happened to the battery current sensor. I suspect the BCM is raising the charging voltage to see a certain charging current. But if that sensor's been bypassed, then the BCM will raise it to maximum.


I thought about that too actually but there’s no way that 1/0 wire will fit through that hole as well as the factory wire. Surely there’s something I can do to fix this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

clemson27 said:


> I thought about that too actually but there’s no way that 1/0 wire will fit through that hole as well as the factory wire. Surely there’s something I can do to fix this.


Can you splice together a ground cable that has a short length of the stock wire to allow the sensor to fit over it? 

Without going into too much detail, a short length of skinnier wire (ie, higher resistivity) won't have appreciable effect on the voltage drop along the wire. 

I'm thinking you can use a stock cable for about 4-6 inches off the battery terminal, with the sensor on that length, then split the other grounds from there. 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## clemson27 (Oct 20, 2016)

plano-doug said:


> Can you splice together a ground cable that has a short length of the stock wire to allow the sensor to fit over it?
> 
> Without going into too much detail, a short length of skinnier wire (ie, higher resistivity) won't have appreciable effect on the voltage drop along the wire.
> 
> ...


My theory is, since I’m just “upgrading” the charging wires, can’t I just take the stock ground wire out of the current sensor and put the bigger wire in it? Leaving the stock ground of course just only running the bigger wire through the sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

clemson27 said:


> My theory is, since I’m just “upgrading” the charging wires, can’t I just take the stock ground wire out of the current sensor and put the bigger wire in it? Leaving the stock ground of course just only running the bigger wire through the sensor.


If the bigger wire will fit into the sensor, then yes, do that. Then, on the other side, you can split that out to the other ground leads. 

Doug

.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

My 05 Silverado has that ground sensor thing on the main batt. I just connected both D3400s together...pos to pos, neg to neg. I upgraded the oem ground through the loop sensor and left everything else stock. My Sundown SAZ-2000, Digital Designs c2C and A4 all share a common ground to the frame. Even with both batts topped off, v still jumps to 15v in this cold weather until it calculates batt temp is up to op range. Has been that way for 5yrs now, no problems....youll be fine. 

What kinda amp goes into protect at 15v?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The main thing is that the sensor goes around the wire(s) that go to the battery. That way, it can measure the charging current. My suggestion would be to connect your cable to the ground point and then run the largest wire that will fit though the sensor to the battery. But watch out for that thin wire that connects to the factory clamp. That' goes to the BCM and it uses that to measure the battery voltage. That wire does not run though the sensor in a stock setup.


----------



## clemson27 (Oct 20, 2016)

eddiefromcali said:


> My 05 Silverado has that ground sensor thing on the main batt. I just connected both D3400s together...pos to pos, neg to neg. I upgraded the oem ground through the loop sensor and left everything else stock. My Sundown SAZ-2000, Digital Designs c2C and A4 all share a common ground to the frame. Even with both batts topped off, v still jumps to 15v in this cold weather until it calculates batt temp is up to op range. Has been that way for 5yrs now, no problems....youll be fine.
> 
> What kinda amp goes into protect at 15v?


The amplifier is a Massive Audio BP8000.1
It works fine until voltage reaches 15.1 then immediately protects. Every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

clemson27 said:


> The amplifier is a Massive Audio BP8000.1
> It works fine until voltage reaches 15.1 then immediately protects. Every time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its your amp being picky then. Ask MA what the input range is on their amps....I've never had any amp go into protect at that "low" voltage. Its not uncommon for modern cars go from 11-15v


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> its your amp being picky then. Ask MA what the input range is on their amps....I've never had any amp go into protect at that "low" voltage. Its not uncommon for modern cars go from 11-15v


I wonder if the underlying cause is over-current rather than over-voltage. A typical amp will output more current when provided a higher supply voltage. At that elevated level, maybe the amp's output over-current/short-circuit protection is kicking in. 

I agree, it does seem marginal. 

Also, if the speaker impedance is a bit low, that would contribute, too.

Doug

.


----------

